# Mauer's scolopendra's



## MaueR (Oct 13, 2008)

Hallo!

_S. dalmatica_







_S. cingulata_ from croatia











_S. cingulata_ from grecee
First my two girls and one boy  
First female










and second





last one - male






15 young cingulats 






and last, cingulata escape


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool-cool-cool-cool _S. cingulatas_!


----------



## MaueR (Oct 13, 2008)

and old pix

S. valida, now dead :evil: 






Black cingulata die too






S. cingulata, my oldest female






Popably _Scolioplanes acuminatus_, but i'm not sure






Molting


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 13, 2008)

Everytime i see a _scolopendra valida_ i must cry


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate it when centipedes die


----------



## MaueR (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, it's horrible when have so beauty  and interesing specimen like S. valida


----------



## ahas (Oct 13, 2008)

I like your S. dalmatica.  Love blue legs.  

Fred


----------



## MaueR (Oct 17, 2008)

Geophilus (Geophilus) cf. longicornis




Schydelma?




S. dalmatica eat some worm




NEW PEDES, FROM JUSTGREG       


S. subspinipes no1





S. subspinipes no2




Otostigmus angusticeps angusticeps











S.subspininipes mutilans


----------



## MaueR (Oct 25, 2008)

New pedelings from Turgut 

Rhysida longipes



Alipes 



S. cingulata var. obscuripes


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 25, 2008)

I want some S. cingulata var. obscuripes !!! They're amazing 
Congrats again


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,

btw.: the _Scolopendra cingulata var. obscuripes_ were bred by JonathanF (Israel). Thanks again & very beautiful pedelings indeed! 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 25, 2008)

It always warms my heart to see my lil' pedelings do well overseas... 

Mauer you've got some really cool stuff going on, post MORE pics!


----------



## MaueR (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey JonathanF, vere nice _S. cingulata var. obscuripes_, have you more?

I'll post more pic, tumorrow


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, no 
I have 1 pedelings I keep for myself and the female who had the clutch... But, I have big plans for this spring (kinda like every year... ).


----------



## MaueR (Nov 5, 2008)

_Scolopendra oraniensis_


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 5, 2008)

great pics i love the pic of the escapee.
makes me wanna double padlock all my subsinipes...
andy


----------



## MaueR (Nov 7, 2008)

Valida pic


----------



## szappan (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics!  Love the Valida ones, especially the terrarium!
I think that "cingulata escape" one has to be my favorite though...


----------



## MaueR (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## MaueR (Dec 26, 2008)

A few old photos Terrarium for S cingulata. As you can see, water, cranny, a thick layer of soil. As we say in Poland "Kawał kurwa pierdolonej roboty" ( good work )



























I invite you to comment


----------



## JonathanF (Dec 26, 2008)

You got it from Imre, right? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MaueR (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi! What did you mean by writing Imre, perhaps not understood.

Centipede comes from Greece, the closer I am not able to determine from where it originates. This is the loess soil of my garden


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic! Gorgeous centipedes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaueR (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey,

coloration of the last one looks a bit familiar. 
Nice pictures and interesting "desert" settings. Guess i will start some more enclosures with "light brown" substrate since i don't like the typical dark brown / black humus that much.

Regards,
Turgut


----------

